# Other Pets > Dogs >  Updated Doberman Pup (11 weeks old)

## SlitherinSisters

I CAN NOT believe how much she has grown in a few short weeks. She's turning out to be quite the looker! She REALLY likes people and dogs, although, she's a bit nervous around my mom's Dane  :ROFL:  

She's already claimed all of our pillows as her custom made beds. 




My camera is crap  :Sad:  My SO is buying me a new one for my b-day so you'll just have to put up with my blurry pictures for now.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

What a doll!! Thanks for sharing!! :Smile:

----------

SlitherinSisters (01-25-2009)

----------


## tweets_4611

What a cutie!!! I *love* her! ^_^

And of course the pillows are hers...she is precious, so anything she wants is hers....*duh!*  She knows how it works   :Very Happy:

----------

SlitherinSisters (01-25-2009)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> What a doll!! Thanks for sharing!!


No problem  :Razz: 




> What a cutie!!! I *love* her! ^_^
> 
> And of course the pillows are hers...she is precious, so anything she wants is hers....*duh!*  She knows how it works


That's no kidding! She knows she adorable! She'll bit and chew at the pillow on the couch till it falls so she can lay on it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  But it's sooo cute  :ROFL:

----------


## SecurityStacey

I just can't get over those little radar ears there.

Can't wait to see more as she is growing up - she is looking good!

PS.... don't you know all pillows belong to the animals?  We just get to borrow them...

----------


## catawhat75

Awwww Dobie puppy breath. I am so envious- keep the pics coming so I can live vicariously  :Very Happy:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> I just can't get over those little radar ears there.
> 
> Can't wait to see more as she is growing up - she is looking good!
> 
> PS.... don't you know all pillows belong to the animals?  We just get to borrow them...


 :sploosh:  I never thought of it that way! I suppose the same goes for the bed, the couch, and the recliner! 




> Awwww Dobie puppy breath. I am so envious- keep the pics coming so I can live vicariously


It was nearly impossible to get those pictures! She won't hold still!!! I'll keep posting updates every 2-3 weeks!

----------


## juddb

She looks adorable!  I miss my duncan being a puppy.....

----------


## Clyde Frog

SO cute!

----------


## ThyTempest

So cute!

We still have 2 11 week old Shih Apso puppies left from the litter between our 2 dogs.

----------


## dsirkle

The ears are standing up real nice!

----------


## Mitch21

AWESOME DOG!!! I'm getting myself a Dob next year when I have my own place. Soooo excited!!! Keep posting pics!!!

----------

SlitherinSisters (01-26-2009)

----------


## shadi11

awww... so very cute. I love the ears

----------

SlitherinSisters (01-26-2009)

----------


## llovelace

She is absolutely adorable  :Smile: , here is a pic of a little guy I so want

----------

SlitherinSisters (01-26-2009)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> The ears are standing up real nice!


They are! This is the 4th posting and if they start to droop again we'll have to post for another week. 




> AWESOME DOG!!! I'm getting myself a Dob next year when I have my own place. Soooo excited!!! Keep posting pics!!!


You're in for a real treat! Although, the only down side is their price, then again I was looking for a lot from the breeder. She was a pretty penny, but her grandpa was a Triple Crown European Champion and I'm hoping to show her, so I suppose it was worth it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Very Happy:

----------


## Ladydragon

aww.. she's looking so cute and you can tell she knows it.   actually the animals own the entire house and allow us to stay in it for their benefit.   :Razz:   :ROFL:

----------


## juddb

> They are! This is the 4th posting and if they start to droop again we'll have to post for another week. 
> 
> 
> 
> You're in for a real treat! Although, the only down side is their price, then again I was looking for a lot from the breeder. She was a pretty penny, but her grandpa was a Triple Crown European Champion and I'm hoping to show her, so I suppose it was worth it


The price on my pup was outrageous, but he was worth every penny!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> aww.. she's looking so cute and you can tell she knows it.   actually the animals own the entire house and allow us to stay in it for their benefit.


She does know it! So true about the house!  :ROFL: 




> The price on my pup was outrageous, but he was worth every penny!


What is with that?! We had to drive 6 hours, out of state, to get her. There were a couple Doberman Breeders here in Iowa, but I would never buy from them. The blood lines and the fact there aren't that many Dobermans must really jack the prices up. Plus, the ear cropping adds to the price. It is outrageous but worth the money! They are just wonderful to look at all day!

----------


## Laooda

She's GORGEOUS!  And who ever did her ears, did a really great job... I still wish someone would come out with puppy breath cologne! :Embarassed:

----------

SlitherinSisters (01-28-2009)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> She's GORGEOUS!  And who ever did her ears, did a really great job... I still wish someone would come out with puppy breath cologne!


The breeder switched vets some time ago because she liked how this vet did the ears and he's very consistent. I do love the ears myself  :Very Happy:  I'm not sure if it's the cut or my fault (how I posted them) that they "swing out" at the top. I think it's adorable though! I don't like the really tall straight and skinny ears. The curve helps her ears not look so tall and skinny, gives her character!

----------


## mdjudson

Beautifil dog.  I have a doberman, butkus, who is almost four now.  I miss when he was that size.  He used to sleep on top of me on the recliner.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Beautifil dog.  I have a doberman, butkus, who is almost four now.  I miss when he was that size.  He used to sleep on top of me on the recliner.


I know it! I just can't imagine that some day she won't be able to just lay on top of me, or even, I won't be able to just pick her up!!! She's already starting to get a bit heavy to hold! I'll miss these days, but then again, it will be nice to get out of the puppy stages!

----------


## Earl

Isis would you mind if I show those pics to a few friends of mine?

They are huge Doberman fans.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Not at all!  :Smile:  I have them all on photo bucket, but I have no idea how you get into someone else's albums.

----------

